# Local Mill



## Lou Currier (Mar 11, 2017)

A guy from a local sawmill stopped by our woodturning meeting Thursday night and donated a few blanks for our wood auction. Turns out they are only 3 miles from my house 

Stopped by today and picked up a few items 

2 large monkey pod blanks



 


 

Eucalyptus...the quilting in this is dazzling 



 

Another piece of eucalyptus

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2017)

Very cool Lou, you guys have some interesting woods in Florida.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2017)

Lucky dog! How was the pricing on that stuff?


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2017)

There's a couple guys that list on CL that mill about 2 miles from me. I'm horribly tempted to go by there but so far I've resisted. Need to wait until I have money, because odds are good I'll come home with something...... Tony

Nice score by the way Lou!


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 11, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Lucky dog! How was the pricing on that stuff?



All that plus a 3ft x 4ft x 2in slab and a few cut offs for pen blanks...

All for $25. I will be back

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice pile of wood....and for only $25. I'm just down I4 from you so it can't be that far from me. Willing to share your lumber yard info? Lol


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 11, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Nice pile of wood....and for only $25. I'm just down I4 from you so it can't be that far from me. Willing to share your lumber yard info? Lol



Griffin Sawmill. You can find them online and on Facebook. They are in Lake Wales.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks Lou. I'll have to look them up.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 11, 2017)

Lumber looks good can't wait to see your creation from it
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 11, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Thanks Lou. I'll have to look them up.



If you do come down let me know...I am only a few miles from the mill.


----------



## Ray D (Mar 11, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> If you do come down let me know...I am only a few miles from the mill.


Sounds good. I took a look at the website ..looks like an interesting place.


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 11, 2017)

They're in the process of building a kiln right now.


----------



## The100road (Mar 11, 2017)

Wish i was able to find a place here in Washington with that kind of wood and price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 12, 2017)

Very cool! Gotta love having a Sawyer close by! Theres one 2 miles from me and I love poking around in there to see what's new ot whats on deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 12, 2017)

@Lou Currier, if you have time and you don't mind doing it, would you post a picture of the face grain of that eucalyptus log? A buddy gave me some wood that looks similar but he called it something that I knew it was not. I sliced it up and have it drying in my garage.
Thanks, Ray

The log that is in your third picture.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Party at Lou's house!


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 12, 2017)

@Ray D the face is all marred up by chain marks and weathered over I have a small piece on the lathe I can snap a pic of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Mar 13, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Ray D the face is all marred up by chain marks and weathered over I have a small piece on the lathe I can snap a pic of.


That would work @Lou Currier , no hurry.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 19, 2017)

We were in the area last January when we went to see Bok Tower. I guess I have another stop on the next trip! Thanks
Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 19, 2017)

@Ray D here is a pic.


----------

